# Rating important change . Acceptance Rate not over 3month now 7 days.



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Rating important change . Acceptance Rate not over 3month now 7 days.
love it...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Panjnyguy said:


> Rating important change . Acceptance Rate not over 3month now 7 days.
> love it...


We need more details.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> Rating important change . Acceptance Rate not over 3month now 7 days.
> love it...


Can we please have an English translation?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If you now have Uber Pro active in your area you can unlock the estimated ride time and direction info on the request screen. You have to have a acceptance rate of 85% to unlock which before they used your average acceptance rate from the last 3 month's, since Feb 1 it switched to using your acceptance rate average from just the last 7 days.

I spent the last 3 months trying to improve my acceptance rate enough to unlock but still couldn't get to 85%, since it switched to only using the last 7 day average I have unlocked the ride information on the request screen and am enjoying seeing the info ahead of time.

Just yesterday I had a rider take their sweet time to come to the car, since I knew it was a desirable ride I waited just past the 5 minute window instead of No showing them like usual but it was a ride taking me the hour ride home so it was worth it.

If it can help me avoid a loser ride 1 out of 7 rides(85%) it will certainly help. I know its Uber's way of controlling my behavior, which I hate but for now if it can help I'll play along.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

How do you unlock it on accept screen?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> How do you unlock it on accept screen?


Its automatic if you have uberpro driver rewards in your area and you meet the requirements.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Can we please have an English translation?


Fear NOT, comrade! Here I translate:

*Important change about ratings. Acceptance rate now refreshes every seven days, instead of three months. I love it. 
*
It was a bit time consuming flipping through my first grade books but definitely worth the effort.


----------

